# Knee Brace



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

G-Forms offer zero support for the knee, just hard impact protection.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I use a Donjoy Playmaker on my right knee when I need to. Not all the time but if I ever twist/tweak my knee I throw it on for a bit of extra support. 20 years of Rugby has ruined my knees and this is the only brace I've found that actually provides some decent support. 

I normally wear it over the top of my thermals if I'm wearing them, plenty of room under by pants. I don't think you'd have much luck wearing it under a pair of knee pads but it's the only type of brace that's going actually do something.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

boarderaholic said:


> G-Forms offer zero support for the knee, just hard impact protection.


Thanks for the heads up. I definitely want to get them for my elbows, just not sure if getting them for the knees will be worth it. The paintball kneepads do an excellent job as it is, just wanted to see if I can get some extra support.



hardasacatshead said:


> I use a Donjoy Playmaker on my right knee when I need to. Not all the time but if I ever twist/tweak my knee I throw it on for a bit of extra support. 20 years of Rugby has ruined my knees and this is the only brace I've found that actually provides some decent support.
> 
> I normally wear it over the top of my thermals if I'm wearing them, plenty of room under by pants. I don't think you'd have much luck wearing it under a pair of knee pads but it's the only type of brace that's going actually do something.


That looks a little beefy...do you wear that while you ride? I am assuming kneepads will not fit around that thing.

I was thinking something more on the neoprene route of support.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Yep I wear it while I ride. I don't even know it's there to be honest. It's very well made and comfortable. As I said, I don't like your chances of wearing knee pads over the top however it's quite padded anyway and is ok for adding some comfort when kneeling one the hard pack/ small impacts but I wouldn't rely on it as padding for large impacts. 

Personally I don't believe neoprene/soft knee "braces" do anything at all to support your knee. There's not enough compression there to help with anything. _Maybe _if you suffer from instability in the patella they might hold things together a touch. If you have instability in your ligaments forget about it - a hinged brace like the one I suggested is the only thing that will seriously help out. 

It's the same as compression pants/shirts people bang on about. They do literally fuck all apart from sucking the funds out of your bank account. I'm sure people will disagree with that statement, but I bet those people are the ones wearing them trying to justify their well spent $.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Yep I wear it while I ride. I don't even know it's there to be honest. It's very well made and comfortable. As I said, I don't like your chances of wearing knee pads over the top however it's quite padded anyway and is ok for adding some comfort when kneeling one the hard pack/ small impacts but I wouldn't rely on it as padding for large impacts.
> 
> Personally I don't believe neoprene/soft knee "braces" do anything at all to support your knee. There's not enough compression there to help with anything. _Maybe _if you suffer from instability in the patella they might hold things together a touch. If you have instability in your ligaments forget about it - a hinged brace like the one I suggested is the only thing that will seriously help out.
> 
> It's the same as compression pants/shirts people bang on about. They do literally fuck all apart from sucking the funds out of your bank account. I'm sure people will disagree with that statement, but I bet those people are the ones wearing trying to justify their well spent $.


I guess that is why the Donjoy is so expensive! I just am worried about impacts on boxes and rails.

The only things I suffer from are throbbing mild pain in my left knee after a long day of riding, especially after a day of doing jumps. I don't know how heavy duty I need to get. Maybe I should try to consult with an athletic trainer or doctor.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Take some good quality concentrated fish oil tablets. Helps keep your joints nice and lubed up. Makes a big difference for me.


----------



## Deimus85 (Dec 3, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> Take some good quality concentrated fish oil tablets. Helps keep your joints nice and lubed up. Makes a big difference for me.


I like the holistic approach. I used to take Glucosamine tablets when I tore the ligaments in my ankle.

I also need to get back into yoga and squats. Strengthening and stretching the muscles in the legs will definitely help for sure.


----------

